# NY Pro Footage



## AnaSCI (May 26, 2013)

Some good video from the NY Pro:

Open and 212 Prejudging Callout Videos


----------



## AnaSCI (May 26, 2013)

Guys coming in on point:


----------



## AnaSCI (May 26, 2013)

Looks like it will be between Vic and Ramy. Going to be Ramy's day IMO:


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 26, 2013)

Cool. .thanks for updates brutha. Wish I was there. Ib


----------



## AnaSCI (May 26, 2013)

Ramy back:


----------



## AnaSCI (May 26, 2013)

Winner of the 212 class - Jose Raymond:


----------



## AnaSCI (May 26, 2013)

Winner of the SHW class - Mamdouh Elssbiay (Big Ramy):


----------



## ProFIT (May 26, 2013)

Another genetic monster! Can't wait to see how he compares standing next to Kai and Phil!!


----------



## turbobusa (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for vid/pics. T


----------



## zezazi (May 26, 2013)

these guys are monsters


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 26, 2013)

Cool they all came in ready. Dam it's great.. Ib


----------



## thebrick (May 26, 2013)

These guys are just unreal.


----------



## Bfit247 (May 26, 2013)

Ramy... Is a Monster.... He must eat stem cells for breakfast!


----------



## ASHOP (May 29, 2013)

Those are some supreme bodybuilders on that stage. I love seeing these contest photos/clips. Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------

